# Gentoo @ HP DM3

## noclear2000

Hi!

I am not sure if this is the right place for this type of question, but i chose "Kernel & hardware" because its description contains "What hardware is compatible with Gentoo?"..

Has anybody experience with an HP DM3 series notebook and Gentoo? Is all hardware usable? At least a dedicated NVIDIA card shouldlbe no problem. Googling for it i found a page with dmesg/lspci from an ubuntu forum. I will check that deeper and wanted to ask for some direct Gentoo experience in parallel.

Thanks for your input if you own such a notbook in advance!  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you boot from a LiveCD and post this :

```

# lspci -n

```

I'm gonna check to see if you can have a problem with your hardware.

----------

## noclear2000

hi!

thanks for your reply. This question is one i asked myself BEFORE i buy it... But I will try to get my fingers on one. If i remeber right a colleague is using one liek that with windows. I'll get back to you once i mnaged to get that output.  :Smile: 

Cheers!

EDIT: Tomorrow i can get his laptop for a few minutes  :Smile:  I'll post here afterwards. Thanks again for your offer.  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

## noclear2000

hi there!

uname -a

```

Linux livecd 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Thu Dec 3 13:03:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 Genuine Intel(R) CPU U7300 @ 1.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

lsmod 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            34480  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14728  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            26928  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7512  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50384  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7436  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

video                  22196  0 

backlight               4976  1 video

output                  3304  1 video

ac                      3624  0 

battery                 7528  0 

button                  6440  0 

fan                     3896  0 

thermal                15880  0 

processor              37492  2 

thermal_sys            14992  4 video,fan,thermal,processor

snd_hda_codec_idt      62048  1 

snd_hda_intel          27192  0 

snd_hda_codec          67192  2 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                72016  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              21256  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    62392  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               7952  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9544  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

r8169                  32364  0 

arc4                    1976  2 

ecb                     3000  2 

iwlagn                110760  0 

iwlcore               119240  1 iwlagn

led_class               4976  1 iwlcore

mac80211              138120  2 iwlagn,iwlcore

cfg80211               92656  3 iwlagn,iwlcore,mac80211

rfkill                 14560  1 cfg80211

rtc                     7960  0 

tg3                   103228  0 

libphy                 24952  1 tg3

e1000                 114636  0 

fuse                   59344  0 

jfs                   153104  0 

raid10                 20648  0 

raid456                48616  0 

async_memcpy            2328  1 raid456

async_xor               3736  1 raid456

xor                     5416  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx                3768  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid6_pq               80936  1 raid456

raid1                  20840  0 

raid0                   7164  0 

dm_bbr                 10384  0 

dm_snapshot            22700  0 

dm_mirror              14496  0 

dm_region_hash         12184  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  9724  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 66568  4 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan          1416  0 

sbp2                   22676  0 

ohci1394               29412  0 

ieee1394               86512  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              11016  0 

usbhid                 26960  0 

ohci_hcd               22148  0 

uhci_hcd               21632  0 

usb_storage            75376  2 

ehci_hcd               34392  0 

usbcore               145796  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  360340  0 

qla2xxx               214572  0 

megaraid_sas           36236  0 

megaraid_mbox          29448  0 

megaraid_mm             9688  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               40488  0 

aacraid                69952  0 

sx8                    15160  0 

DAC960                 67104  0 

cciss                  41320  0 

3w_9xxx                32840  0 

3w_xxxx                23808  0 

mptsas                 47592  0 

scsi_transport_sas     30488  1 mptsas

mptfc                  16432  0 

scsi_transport_fc      47180  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt               13200  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 17624  0 

mptscsih               32472  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                85380  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                26976  0 

dc395x                 31492  0 

qla1280                22336  0 

dmx3191d               11256  0 

sym53c8xx              72016  0 

gdth                   79384  0 

advansys               55424  0 

initio                 17640  0 

BusLogic               22992  0 

arcmsr                 22432  0 

aic7xxx               116844  0 

aic79xx               134700  0 

scsi_transport_spi     24904  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     29488  0 

pdc_adma                7932  0 

sata_inic162x          10252  0 

sata_mv                29484  0 

ata_piix               26640  0 

ahci                   38136  0 

sata_qstor              7996  0 

sata_vsc                6412  0 

sata_uli                5148  0 

sata_sis                6316  0 

sata_sx4               10748  0 

sata_nv                24644  0 

sata_via               11228  0 

sata_svw                6348  0 

sata_sil24             14428  0 

sata_sil               10672  0 

sata_promise           12828  0 

pata_sl82c105           5608  0 

pata_cs5530             6568  0 

pata_cs5520             6536  0 

pata_via               10816  0 

pata_jmicron            3976  0 

pata_marvell            4568  0 

pata_sis               13180  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            4012  0 

pata_sc1200             4808  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       6472  0 

pata_triflex            5036  0 

pata_atiixp             5752  0 

pata_opti               4764  0 

pata_amd               13596  0 

pata_ali               12072  0 

pata_it8213             5532  0 

pata_pcmcia            14536  0 

pcmcia                 35260  1 pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          9192  6 iwlagn,tg3,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core            37380  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            5196  0 

pata_ns87410            4840  0 

pata_serverworks        7960  0 

pata_artop              6924  0 

pata_it821x            11932  0 

pata_optidma            6912  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            6808  0 

pata_hpt3x3             5404  0 

pata_hpt37x            13864  0 

pata_hpt366             7208  0 

pata_cmd64x             7800  0 

pata_efar               5404  0 

pata_rz1000             4508  0 

pata_sil680             7068  0 

pata_radisys            4908  0 

pata_pdc2027x           8940  0 

pata_mpiix              5084  0 

libata                176316  50 pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) Thermal Subsystem (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a69 (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be3 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

```

lspci -n

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a40 (rev 07)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2a41 (rev 07)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2937 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 0c03: 8086:2939 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:293c (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:293e (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:2940 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:2944 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2934 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2935 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2936 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:293a (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev 93)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2917 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2929 (rev 03)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:2930 (rev 03)

00:1f.6 1180: 8086:2932 (rev 03)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0a69 (rev a2)

01:00.1 0403: 10de:0be3 (rev a1)

02:00.0 0280: 8086:4237

03:00.0 0200: 10ec:8136 (rev 02)

```

and an external USB DVD Burner.

I am not an expert but for me it look like that at least snd_hda_intel would be the proper/used driver for the onboard sound. And for the nvidia graphics card most likely the nvidia drivers. its a GeForce G 105M or something like that.

on laptop internal card readers and wlan along with supend (disk, ram especially with nvidia cards) and other power mgmt things liek fan control, cpu speedstep etc. is the main problem, right? At least that is my very old experience with linux@notebook. I am only using desktop PCs with Linux so far.

Thanks for any inpuit regarding this HW..  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, this is the box :

```

Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub intel-agp v2.6.25- 

Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port   

Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4   

Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6   

Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2   

Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller snd-hda-intel 

Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1   

Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3   

Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1   

Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2   

Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3   

Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1   

Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge i810_rng,hw_random  

Intel Corporation ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller iTCO_wdt  

Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller ahci v2.6.25- 

Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller i2c-i801 

Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) Thermal Subsystem   

Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection iwlagn 

Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller r8169 

```

This is a pretty standard box with a lot of intel stuff. So basically you will be able to run Gentoo or any Linux on that box.

I don't see why you could have any hardware problem with Linux on that box.

Good luck  :Razz: 

----------

## noclear2000

Thanks for your reply!

So I'll give it a try  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------

## d2_racing

And if you need help, we can help you with that  :Razz: 

----------

